# Sleepy Hollow Headless Horseman Theme Music Ideas



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a song called the Headless Horseman, there's a version that Disney did but if you look up the song name on iTunes there's a few other versions as well. I grew up listening to the Disney version


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'll check that out. I'd love any suggestions on music that would go well with my theme. I love Noxarcana and Midnight Syndicate. Would love to find something with spooky woods as well.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found the 2007 Headless Horseman movie soundtrack by Alan Howarth on google play. I could always go with this but was hoping for something a bit more menacing. So far this is the best I have found.
I like the Pegazus song Headless Horseman but a continuous loop of that song might give everyone a headache, haha...
Help.......


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

These are a few suggestions, booswife:


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Garth you're the best!
The carriage ride one is just perfect, i already have that cd
Shadow Forest is great, never heard that one before
I also just listened to the Tim Burton Sleepy Hollow Movie soundtrack and there are some on there that I can use.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I actually used that Noxarcana Transylvania and Midnight Syndicate Vampyre- Symphonies from the Crypt last year. The music just adds so much to the atmosphere.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are quite welcome, booswife. Both of the albums that you mentioned using prior are fantastic. Speaking of _Vampyre_, I began listening to Midnight Syndicate when that disc was first released (on a whim, I bought it and _Born of the Night_ at Spencer Gifts then), and I have been hooked ever since. You have great taste, as they and Nox Arcana are two of my favorite groups


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The Haunted Gallery has a soundscape called, "The Midnight Ride of Ichabod Crane." Search for that and The Haunted Gallery to download it. Listen to this video. It depicts Crane's last minutes at the Van Tassels' party , to the encounter with the Horseman. 

Ihttp://youtu.be/QEsknxufIlI


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Thanks so much DarkManDustin. That is awesome!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much DarkManDustin. That is awesome!!!


No problem.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I found a few songs that I really like

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517351/ Pegazus- Heads will Roll

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517308/ Glees version of Thriller and Heads Will Roll mash up

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517244/ The Legend of Sleepy Hollow in Music

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922861517179/ Headless Horseman sound effects

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwx3q0gBc70&feature=share Headless Horseman Disneyland Records 1963


I hope this helps someone else who decides to do this theme as well!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone have suggestions on woodsy sounds? Music with night time sounds in it? The forrest?


----------

